# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πως να ΜΗΝ ξεκολησετε SMD εξαρτηματα με τον AOYUE 968A+

## yannisdoulk

προμηθευτικα προσφατα ενα σταθμο κολησης
και εκανα μερικες δοκιμες αποκολησης  SMD σε 3 pci καρτες
δεν εβαλα καθολου flux παρα μονο απλη σολντερινη στην μια καρτα
επισης μαλλον τα σηκωσα πολυ νωρις 
η θερμοκρασια ηταν στους 350 και η ροη αερα στα 3/4
και χρησιμοποησα τα απλα στρογγυλα ακροφυσια
τα αποτελεσματα ηταν καταστροφικα
βεβαια δεν το εχω ξανακανει αλλα εαν δεν παθεις δεν θα μαθεις


και σας παρουσιαζω τα πρωτα μου θυματα 

συμβουλες-ιδεες-χαβαλες  δεκτα   :Laugh: 





dscn0680a.jpg

dscn0675l.jpg

dscn0676jg.jpg

dscn0678a.jpg
dscn0679ue.jpg

----------


## marioland

Χωρις flux της προκοπης και nozzle αντιστοιχου τυπου 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40
θελει  μεγαλη εμπειρια  να ξεκολλησεις σιγα σιγα καθε πλευρα χωρις να καταστρεψεις νησιδες. 
Παντως εχω δει να το κανουν ακομη και με απλο κολλητηρι εφαρμοζοντας διαφορες πατεντες αλλα μαλλον το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι εγγυημενο  :Rolleyes:

----------

yannisdoulk (26-03-13)

----------


## yannisdoulk

και δευτερη δοκιμη
θυμα ενα floppy drive
εδω εβαλα σολντερινη και τα σηκωσα πιο γρηγορα
 :Smile:

----------


## her

και τώρα πως τα κολάς;

----------


## yannisdoulk

> και τώρα πως τα κολάς;


εκει αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα  :Smile: 
και δεν εχω ιδεα ακομα  :Confused1:

----------


## marioland

Μπα το ξεκολλημα ειναι δυσκολοτερο

----------


## Hary Dee

> Μπα το ξεκολλημα ειναι δυσκολοτερο


Διαφωνώ αλλά χωρίς να έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία.

Γιάννη φτιάξε ένα μεγάλο καφέ και μπες εδώ -> http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53832

----------

yannisdoulk (28-03-13)

----------


## teo966

για να κανεις σωστα και ευκολα την δουλεια σου βαλε σκοπο να αγορασεις ενα preheater.flux παντα.προσοχη στο κολλημα με το κολλητηρι μεγαλες θερμοκρασιες καινε το flux

----------

yannisdoulk (28-03-13)

----------


## yannisdoulk

preheater νομιζω οτι δεν θα χρειαστω γιατι εχω τον Scotle ir-pro-sc 
αλλα δεν τον εχω λειτουργησει ακομη 
ερωτηση 
υπαρχουν flux της amtech ή _Kingbo_ στην ελληνικη αγορα ? 
γιατι δεν εχω βρει παρα μονο κατι noname σε υγρη μορφη

----------


## marioland

http://www.acdcshop.gr/flux-c-4_8_142.html


Scotle ir-pro-sc ?  Απο που και ποσο αν θελεις να μας πεις?

----------

yannisdoulk (28-03-13)

----------


## yannisdoulk

> http://www.acdcshop.gr/flux-c-4_8_142.html
> 
> 
> Scotle ir-pro-sc ?  Απο που και ποσο αν θελεις να μας πεις?


1090$ το πηρα απο τον κατασκευαστη 

update
τελικη τιμη με μεταφορικα μεσω uk

----------


## teo966

δωσε λεπτομερειες 1090?τελικη τιμη με ολα μεταφορικα κτλ?

----------


## ziakosnasos

Πάντως η σολντερίνη που βάζεις εάν είναι η απλή , είναι πολύ  διαβρωτική και θα σου χαλάσει τους διαδρόμους ,   το flux της kingbo  χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ , αλλά και της Amtech  NC-559-ASM , υπάρχουν και  flux με την μορφή τζελ ,  πάντα βάζεις φλουξ κατά την συγκόλληση ή την αποκόλληση , τα καλύτερα είναι τα noclean  ,  τα περισσότερα ενεργοποιούνται στους 140 βαθμούς ,  για να προστατεύσεις τα γύρω εξαρτήματα smd καλό είναι να πάρεις κάποιο captone tape , ή ένα foiltape , ένα εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο έτσι ώστε να ξέρεις τι παίζει απο θερμοκρασία εκεί που ρίχνεις τον θερμό και πολύ εξάσκηση για να έχεις αποτελέσματα , στην αρχή  είναι δύσκολο αλλά εάν ακολουθήσεις συγκεκριμένα βήματα και έχεις αρκετή υπομονή θα κάνεις παπάδες με τον scotle και τον Aoyue.

----------

yannisdoulk (03-04-13)

----------


## yannisdoulk

> Πάντως η σολντερίνη που βάζεις εάν είναι η απλή , είναι πολύ  διαβρωτική και θα σου χαλάσει τους διαδρόμους ,   το flux της kingbo  χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ , αλλά και της Amtech  NC-559-ASM , υπάρχουν και  flux με την μορφή τζελ ,  πάντα βάζεις φλουξ κατά την συγκόλληση ή την αποκόλληση , τα καλύτερα είναι τα noclean  ,  τα περισσότερα ενεργοποιούνται στους 140 βαθμούς ,  για να προστατεύσεις τα γύρω εξαρτήματα smd καλό είναι να πάρεις κάποιο captone tape , ή ένα foiltape , ένα εξωτερικό θερμόμετρο έτσι ώστε να ξέρεις τι παίζει απο θερμοκρασία εκεί που ρίχνεις τον θερμό και πολύ εξάσκηση για να έχεις αποτελέσματα , στην αρχή  είναι δύσκολο αλλά εάν ακολουθήσεις συγκεκριμένα βήματα και έχεις αρκετή υπομονή θα κάνεις παπάδες με τον scotle και τον Aoyue.


εχω μεινει πολυ πισω  γιαυτο κανω δοκιμες σε οτι βρω
να φανταστεις το flux ουτε που το ηξερα και ουτε κολητηρι της προκοπης δεν ειχα
και τωρα αρχιζω απο το μηδεν

ντροπη μου βεβαια αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα  :Smile:

----------

